

Why I'm Wagering $100,000 on Quantum Computing - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/why-im-wagering-100000-on-quantum-computing

======
DefineClass
Quantum Computing is the ultimate bounty for mastering the atom, and the
quantum world.

